# Is it safe to take my puppy to parks



## tjames (Apr 7, 2008)

i have read different things, some say you shouldnt take a puppy to a park untill 16 weeks some say you can take them as soon as they are born. My puppy is a little more than 2 months old, is it safe to take my dog to a public park? not like a special dog park, just a public park to walk her? thanks in advance

-Tyler


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

What vaccines has she had? The "16 weeks" advice is because the vaccine series is not finished until that age. You can and should take her out for socialization, especially since she's part Akita----they need lots of socialization. But you don't want to go anywhere that dogs with unknown health hang out. So a dog park is out. A public park might be OK, if you stay on the sidewalk and it's not a place where everyone takes their dogs. Best place to take her would be to a friend's house, a friend with a nice, gentle, healthy, vaccinated dog. Then you could be sure that you aren't exposing her to something nasty.


----------



## YodaBoss (Apr 4, 2008)

I agree with "Willowy." Make sure your pups have all their shots before taking them out especially to public places such as dog parks. Carry him with you when you take him to pet stores or anywhere because you never know what kind of germs/viruses other dogs brought in with them or left behind. My pup will get his last set of shots plus rabies shot next week, but until then he only goes to our yard and in the house. Our first dog never went outside until he got all of his shots because we didn't know if the person who had the house before us had a dog or not, we just kept training him until he got to go outside. Your pup is very young and highly susceptible to viruses so you'll have to take extra precautions. Socialization is important, you can invite friends over (make sure they take their shoes off outside...away from the pup) and if you must take him to a friend's house, just make sure that your friends' dogs are up-to-date with their shots and didn't have a case of parvo...even though some adult dogs may be infected carriers without showing any clinical signs. Parvo virus remains infectious in the soil for months/years so you don't want your pup sniffing it up from contaminated feces and get sick. (I had to go through that cuz the shelter where we adopted our 2nd pup had a parvo outbreak and we didn't know it until we got to the emergency hospital and they said theyve had other puppies that came in with parvo from the same place) Anyway, just be very careful and cautious. Good luck!


----------



## tjames (Apr 7, 2008)

thanks for the advice. i play softball tuesday and thursday nights at a local park. do you think she would be safe there as long as she stays on the concrete?

o and just to give you some background, i got her at the pound, so she was spaid and got her first round of shots as well as microchiped. so what do you guys think, is it safe to take her if i make sure she stays on the concrete? and i am not leaving her unattended while i play, my girlfriend and my parents will be there to hold her and watch her.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

she's spayed at 2 months???????????  are you sure?


----------



## JenTN (Feb 21, 2008)

Mudra said:


> she's spayed at 2 months???????????  are you sure?


In my area, sadly there is a huge euthanasia rate, because of lack of spay/neuter. So puppies that young are altered before they are adopted. Bo was neutered at 12 weeks.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

JenTN said:


> In my area, sadly there is a huge euthanasia rate, because of lack of spay/neuter. So puppies that young are altered before they are adopted. Bo was neutered at 12 weeks.


Is that right? Wow, I really learn alot everyday here in DF. I didn't know that in some places, neutering/spaying is done so early. Thanks JENTN for the info.


----------



## JenTN (Feb 21, 2008)

Mudra said:


> Is that right? Wow, I really learn alot everyday here in DF. I didn't know that in some places, neutering/spaying is done so early. Thanks JENTN for the info.


No problem! It's a bit of a Catch-22. It's really to early to spay/neuter, but if they don't then they run the risk of the owner not altering and more puppies. If they wait to adopt them out at six months, most people want puppies and not six month old puppies.


----------



## tjames (Apr 7, 2008)

in california its a law that any dog adopted from the pound has to be spayed/nutered before they leave, and since i apopted her at the pound she had to be spayed, and the owner gave her to the pound so he told them she was 2 months, and im pretty sure hes right since he has the mom still.

anyway is it safe to take her to the park?


----------



## JenTN (Feb 21, 2008)

tjames said:


> in california its a law that any dog adopted from the pound has to be spayed/nutered before they leave, and since i apopted her at the pound she had to be spayed, and the owner gave her to the pound so he told them she was 2 months, and im pretty sure hes right since he has the mom still.
> 
> anyway is it safe to take her to the park?


Bo had his last shots at 13 weeks. Until a week after those, we didn't leave our front yard. We had people come visit us. Since then, we have been on the go!

I think it might be okay at the ballfield, but I am paranoid so I probably wouldn't take her.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

I will personally not take my two month old puppy at the dog park. She doesn't have all her shots yet and health wise, its not a good idea. If early socialization is really important for you at the moment, I suggest taking her to a puppy class. She will learn alot and you will benefit alot from this class. =)


----------



## Clover (Mar 26, 2008)

And...my Vet is going to spay my cute little puppy before 6 months to reduce the chance of cancer. She explained to me that studies have shown that if (Female) dogs never really reach puberty and are spayed, then they reduce the chance at more than just ovarian and mammory cancers...True for humans too--but if women had hysterectomys before puberty then there would be no more people.....Nudge Wink


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

The RSPCA spays/neuters puppies a 7 weeks ready for their new homes at 8 weeks. That's why I didn't look for a puppy there. After reading articles on the dangers of spay/neuter before a dog has fully matured.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Actually there are conflicting studies on what the optimum a ge to spay/neuter a puppy is but I have read more often than not that it is best to spay (I think) a female before her first heat--some breeds--particularly males people wait to neuter them until after 6 months so they get the surge of hormones and reach their maximum size (I have friends with german shepherds and rotties that waited to neuter their males until after a year or so). Many shelters are now spaying/neutering before adoption if possible--which I think is a good thing--my cat was neutered when I adopted him and he was a little stinker--now he is the alpha male in this house.


----------



## YodaBoss (Apr 4, 2008)

tjames said:


> so what do you guys think, is it safe to take her if i make sure she stays on the concrete? and i am not leaving her unattended while i play, my girlfriend and my parents will be there to hold her and watch her.


To be on the safe side, I would not take her outside such as parks until she gets all of her shots. You are going to be a much happier parent with a happier and healthier dog.


----------



## AlleyLuvsLuLu (Jan 12, 2008)

I started taking Lulu to the dog park at about 4 1/2 months old and 2 weeks after last round of shots. Before that i kept her indoors mostly and set up play dates with my "responsible friends" and their dogs which she really seemed to enjoy. I definately agree wtih everyone about waiting. I see a lot of people bring their 8 week old puppies to the dog park and not only could they contract a number of different things, but its also very obvious that they are scared and way to small to be around some of rowdier dogs. Best of luck...


----------



## Chindo_Gae_Cerberus (Mar 24, 2008)

Every dog owner and vet has their own personal opinions. 

So lets put it very simply and from there, you can make your own assumptions. 

Until your dog has received ALL it's Vaccines for it's first year of life (including the boosters it will need a week to three weeks after the initial vaccine). 
Your dog will NOT be protected from potentially fatal and costly diseases. 

Most people say to wait until that has happened, which usually takes place around 4-6 months of age. 

You can still socialize your dog in your own home until then (to get them used to people and other dogs/animals.)
Any animals you invite into your home, just make sure that they too are vaccinated!


----------



## tjames (Apr 7, 2008)

well she went but she never touched the ground. you guys got me paranoid about her catching something so my girlfriend held her the whole time and she slept the whole game. Thanks for the facts and advice everyone. i can see this is a great site to get information from good dog loving people like myself, so i will be hanging around here! thanks for the help!!


----------



## YodaBoss (Apr 4, 2008)

tjames said:


> well she went but she never touched the ground. you guys got me paranoid about her catching something so my girlfriend held her the whole time and she slept the whole game. Thanks for the facts and advice everyone. i can see this is a great site to get information from good dog loving people like myself, so i will be hanging around here! thanks for the help!!


lol! i would've carried mine too if i really wanted to take my pup outside,but my new pup is 32 lbs and 3.5 months old, he is a lil too heavy to be carried around for more than 30 minutes...i'm glad to hear that your pup was able to have a nice nap and some fresh air in the comfort of your gf's arms!


----------



## tjames (Apr 7, 2008)

ya she really enjoys being outside. she takes alot of short naps throughout the day and that just happened to be nap time, as soon as we got home she was wide awake and playful.


----------

